# 395 ultra



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

looking at the 395 ultra. the size is right I was wondering about others experience. I have an older 395 st pro is the ultra a big improvement?
thanks, steve


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

how about the 395 Nova, was curious about that one too...

Im a Titan guy for smaller pumps, no throwing rocks please, just curious....


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

MNpainter said:


> looking at the 395 ultra. the size is right I was wondering about others experience. I have an older 395 st pro is the ultra a big improvement?
> thanks, steve


I believe they are the same pump. I see Mr.Fixit is on and can tell you more than me. 



Paradigmzz said:


> how about the 395 Nova, was curious about that one too...
> 
> Im a Titan guy for smaller pumps, no throwing rocks please, just curious....


The Nova is a label that they slapped on it for SW. Still a 395.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> how about the 395 Nova, was curious about that one too...
> 
> Im a Titan guy for smaller pumps, no throwing rocks please, just curious....


 I just bought one of them,,,, its a great rig


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

MNpainter said:


> looking at the 395 ultra. the size is right I was wondering about others experience. I have an older 395 st pro is the ultra a big improvement?
> thanks, steve


The Ultra 395 has digital pressure control, the 395 st pro has the Bourdon tube with an optical eye for measuring pressure (I think it still used that system anyway).

The Ultra probably has .1 gpm more capacity, and runs 3300 psi max instead of the older 3000 psi max. The Ultra will keep a slightly smaller "dead band" range of pressure. (But not as small a dead band as Graco claims--at least on my pressure gauge).

The Ultra has the newer pump with allegedly longer lasting packings.

Put a 100 ft hose on both, stick the wands in your choice of latex paint, and you won't be able to tell the diff when the material comes out the gun.......

If the 395 st is doing the job, I sure wouldn't retire it and drop $800 on a new airless of the same capacity........ 


Casey


----------



## The Paint Supplier (Mar 8, 2012)

Stick with the Graco. The Ultra 395 is an outstanding machine. Stay away from the Titan. We do a ton of machine repairs and it seems almost every repair requires a new rod along with the normal packings in the Titans.

The Paint Supplier


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

395 st pro does not have a bourdon tube it has a small circuit board. either machine is interchangeable when spraying they have pretty much the same capacity ( gpm). the biggest difference between the Titan and the Graco is the Titan does not have a cylinder or sleeve to wear out as do the Graco's.

worst case repair for a Titan is piston and packings for Graco piston,packings and sleeve or cylinder


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

I was also told for about $100 I can buy the digital display and just "plug" it in.
I plan to do that later when I get the second fluid section through the Advantage program....You can do it up to 6 months from purchase date.
Great deal imo!


----------

